# how the war is related?



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...9&dopt=Abstract seems to suggest that the war may lead to ibs for some who will be veterans when its done.tom


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Great revelation...war is stressful...and stress exacerbates IBS...maybe I should apply for a government grant...


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Tom-I agree that this is not a pro or anti war thread,it's about how major stress and certain events can lead to IBS.My IBS got much worse and stayed that way after i was in an earthquake in 1989.Yes,i believe that War can lead to IBS or make it worse if you already have it.


----------

